
Show HN: UUID Generator - Ambujkumar
https://uuidgenerator.org/
======
wodenokoto
Do you have access to some extra random source, or why is this better than
generating locally?

I guess this is mostly a "just because" project and as such, it is quite nice,
though I would have liked the uuid to be displayed in a mono spaced font.

